# Asian House Gecko Question



## GeckoJosh (Dec 1, 2009)

Are AHG's clone geckos?
or do they have the ability to be?


----------



## Chrisreptile (Dec 1, 2009)

No they are not.

You're thinking of Bynoe's.


----------



## Jasspa (Dec 1, 2009)

Might sound like a silly question, but by clone gecko, do you me parthenogenetic?
I read somewhere that they are, but I can't recall where, or whether it is viable info or not.
I might try and find the book that it was in.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 1, 2009)

thanks
I was looking at buying some,
I asked the a guy who had some for some underside pics so i could get a B'pair and he said that was not necessary as they produce fertile eggs without a male if the conditions were right and they were also known as clone geckos
I was aware that bynoes do that but what he said bout AHG's was news to me


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 2, 2009)

I doubt you will get many friendly replies to illegally buying a pest species..
Hope you're not paying too much for them, don't let them escape either!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 2, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> I doubt you will get many friendly replies to illegally buying a pest species..
> Hope you're not paying too much for them, don't let them escape either!


U can legally keep them on a NSW AKL 
Prove me wrong DanTheMan


----------



## Jimbobulan (Dec 2, 2009)

Whats a NSW AKL?


----------



## JasonL (Dec 2, 2009)

Animal Keepers Lic. Yes, you can legally keep AHG's on Lic in NSW.
Mourning Gecko's which are another asian import and often get confused with AHG's are parthenogenetic.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks Jason
Do mourning geckos look similar to AHG's?


----------



## Kris (Dec 2, 2009)

No, they don't look similar. One looks like a Lace Monitor, the other looks like a goldfish. People just confuse the two..

Sorry Geckoman123, I wouldn't have a clue what Mourning Geckos look like, but going off what JasonL said, I'd assume they look similar.


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 2, 2009)

Geckoman123 said:


> U can legally keep them on a NSW AKL
> Prove me wrong DanTheMan



Oh righto, never new that. My bad


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 2, 2009)

Kris said:


> No, they don't look similar. One looks like a Lace Monitor, the other looks like a goldfish. People just confuse the two..
> 
> Sorry Geckoman123, I wouldn't have a clue what Mourning Geckos look like, but going off what JasonL said, I'd assume they look similar.


I think he meant people confuse the two because they are both pest geckos found in houses
looking at pics on the net they do have similiar body shape but seem to have different colour variations 
I would not confuse the two now iv seen them


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 2, 2009)

Kris said:


> No, they don't look similar. One looks like a Lace Monitor, the other looks like a goldfish. People just confuse the two..
> 
> Sorry Geckoman123, I wouldn't have a clue what Mourning Geckos look like, but going off what JasonL said, I'd assume they look similar.


 

:lol::lol::lol::lol:

yer they kinda look the same in the book I have.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 2, 2009)

Asian House is the pink one


----------



## Jimbobulan (Dec 3, 2009)

What else can you keep on an animal keepers license?


----------



## RCW74 (Dec 3, 2009)

You're welcome to harvest some from my place....dozens of the AHG's running around 

Does anyone know what if any impact they have had on local species? If they are a pest species, does that mean (hypothetically speaking of course) we can eliminate them?


----------



## porkosta (Dec 3, 2009)

Jimbobulan said:


> What else can you keep on an animal keepers license?


 

Here you go. Scroll to the bottom of the page and you can view the species list. 
DECC | Getting a reptile keeper's licence


----------

